# [Liste] Wer will den Newsletter zu F@H erhalten?



## caine2011 (5. April 2009)

hallo liebe mitfalter,

es haben sich Hamartia, nfsgame, MESeidel und ich gefunden um euch einen Newsletter zu F@H zuschicken zu können.

dazu wurde bereits ein thread(hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...den-mit-tesla-quadro-und-fire-newsletter.html) erstellt in dem einige bereits ihren wunsch den letter zu erhalten uns mitteilten

um uns ein wenig arbeit abzunehmen möchten wir noch einmal alle bitten, sich hier einzuschreiben und wir fänden es toll wenn *jeder* *die liste* in seinen post *kopiert*




```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
...
```

mfg Hamartia, nfsgame, MESeidel, caine2011

p.s. ich wurde ausgesucht die liste zu machen, nicht das ihr glaubt ich würde nur noch threads mit listen erstellen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. Bumblebee
> 2.
> ...


 
Aber gerne, aber mit Freuden
Und besten Dank für die Arbeit


----------



## Thornscape (6. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
...
```

Als langjähriger SETI@home-User (exkl. BOINC ) will ich ja nun auch mal sehen, was ihr da noch so zaubern wollt.


----------



## grinser8 (6. April 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
> 2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
> ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5.
6.
7.
...
```

Da will ich auch mal sehen, was ihr bastelt


----------



## DesGrauens (6. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
> 2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
> ...


----------



## klefreak (6. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7.
...
```


thx

mfg Klemens


----------



## The Ian (6. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8.
...
```

.....


----------



## SilentKilla (6. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9.
10.
11.
...
```
Immer her damit. Danke schon mal für die Arbeit.


----------



## jaiby (7. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.
11.
...
```

bittedanke 

ihr macht euhc echt ganz schön viel mühe


----------



## JayxG (7. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.
12.
...
```
Danke schonmal im vorraus MfG


----------



## Gohan (7. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/21155-gohan.html"]Gohan[/URL]
12.
13.
...
```

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Julian Kruck (7. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
3[COLOR=indigo]. [COLOR=blue]Grinser84. [B][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"]D!str(+)yer[/URL][/B]
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/21155-gohan.html"]Gohan[/URL]
12.Julian Kruck
13.
...
```

bin dabei


----------



## Lochti (8. April 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
> 2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Hamartia (10. April 2009)

Julian Kruck schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html"]Bumblebee[/URL]
> 2. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3057-thornscape.html"]Thornscape[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Lassreden (10. April 2009)

Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15. Lassreden
16...
...


----------



## hyperionical (10. April 2009)

Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15. Lassreden
16. hyperionical
17.
18.


----------



## aurionkratos (10. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15. Lassreden
16. hyperionical
17. [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4331-aurionkratos.html]aurionkratos[/url]
18.
```


----------



## steffen0278 (10. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15. Lassreden
16. hyperionical
17. [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4331-aurionkratos.html"]aurionkratos[/URL]
18. steffen0278
19.
```
[/quote]


----------



## Zeph4r (11. April 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> ```
> Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
> 1. Bumblebee
> 2. Thornscape
> ...


[/quote]
Ja immer her damit


----------



## Standeck (11. April 2009)

Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck

Nur her damit.


----------



## Fate T.H (11. April 2009)

```
Den Newsletter wollen erhalten
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
```

Ich nehme auch einen davon ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (12. April 2009)

Ja wo issr denn der Newsletter???
Ich hab noch nix im Postkasten


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> 1. Bumblebee
> 2. Thornscape
> 3. Grinser8
> 4. D!str(+)yer
> ...



Will auch haben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
```

Na, immer her damit.

P.S.: Bitte beim Code-Tag bleiben, da das Quote-Tag bei Zitatantwort ausgeblendet wird.


----------



## Imens0 (12. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
```
ich würd ihn auch gern lesen...


----------



## schub97 (12. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
```
Dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## d0zz1 (12. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
```


----------



## Rick (12. April 2009)

1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick

...


----------



## XHotSniperX (12. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
```
 


Darf ich auch eins haben obwohl ich noch nicht viele Punkte habe?


----------



## Invidious (12. April 2009)

Würde auch gern den Newsletter erhalten 


1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious


----------



## Dude101 (12. April 2009)

1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101


----------



## Xagi (12. April 2009)

1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xagi


----------



## ADGMike (13. April 2009)

1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
```


----------



## fr33zZe (13. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
```
Thx...


----------



## Mr.Maison (13. April 2009)

> 1. Bumblebee
> 2. Thornscape
> 3. Grinser8
> 4. D!str(+)yer
> ...


-Danke-


----------



## 30sectomars (14. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
```


----------



## trucker1963 (14. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
37.trucker1963
```
Danke


----------



## Zoon (15. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
37.trucker1963
38.Zoon
```

So ich auch noch


----------



## leapahead (16. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
37.trucker1963
38.Zoon
39.leapahead
```

Vielen Dank!


----------



## EGThunder (16. April 2009)

leapahead schrieb:


> ```
> 1. Bumblebee
> 2. Thornscape
> 3. Grinser8
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt...

EG


----------



## Player007 (16. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
37.trucker1963
38.Zoon
39.leapahead
40.EGThunder
41.Player007
```

Bin auch mal gespannt 

Gruß


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

```
1. Bumblebee
2. Thornscape
3. Grinser8
4. D!str(+)yer
5. DesGrauens
6. klefreak
7. The Ian
8. SilentKilla
9. jaiby
10.JayxG
11.Gohan
12.Julian Kruck
13.Lochti
14.Hamartia
15.Lassreden
16.hyperionical
17.aurionkratos
18.steffen0278
19.Zeph4r
20.Standeck
21.AM-Subaru
22.DerSitzRiese
23.PCGH_Carsten
24.Imens0
25.schub97
26.d0zz1
27.Rick
28.XHotSniperX
29.Invidious
30.Dude101
31.Xag
32.ADGMike
33.PCGH_Thilo
34.fr33zZe
35.Mr.Maison
36.30sectomars
37.trucker1963
38.Zoon
39.leapahead
40.EGThunder
41.Player007
42.Oerge
```

Bin auch mal gespannt was da drinsteht


----------



## Hamartia (17. April 2009)

So, die news sollte draussen sein. Sollte jemand aus der Liste nix bekommen haben, bitte melden. Mehr morgen, ich brauche Schlaf...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2009)

Angekommen - und gleich schon mal ein ganz *FETTES* Danke schön den "fantastic 5"


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

Geniale News... weiter so!!!

EG


----------



## hyperionical (18. April 2009)

Wow, kann ich nur sagen, hätte niemals ein so guten Newsletter erwartet!
Ich kann nur Danke sagen, jetzt werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht aufhören zu falten!
Besonders toll fand ich all die Tipps zu den Systemvariablen, da man so nicht mühsam Infos suchen muss. Außerdem war es schön zu hören da sich auch ATI jetzt richtig zum Falten eignet.

*Großes Lob an die Macher und weiter so!*


----------



## schub97 (18. April 2009)

ja auch ein lob von mir!

Aber ihr solltet das nächste mal mehr über Nvidia reden!


----------



## JayxG (18. April 2009)

ein GROSSES *dickes* Lob & Dankeschön auch von mir

...macht weiter so
MfG


----------



## DesGrauens (18. April 2009)

Saubere Arbeit

Gut recherchiert. Dank an die Schreiber


----------



## trucker1963 (18. April 2009)

Auch von mir ein *fettes* Dankeschön,super gemacht.


----------



## The Ian (18. April 2009)

auch von mir ein großes lob für den guten auftakt
jetzt wirds nur schwer das niveau zu halten ^^


----------



## grinser8 (18. April 2009)

Super gemacht, weiter so 

mfg
 Grinser8


----------



## Lochti (18. April 2009)

So,
Mal nen lob von mir, HAB IHR ECHT SPITZE GEMACHT !
Läst sich ja wie ein Gutes Buch lesen ,
wenn ihr jetzt noch *Brojüren und Vermarktungsstrategie* rein bekommt so das die Leute es als Produkt sehen *, *währe ich nicht abgeneigt es bei Hilfsbereiten Kunden es zum 0-Tarif zu Verkaufen.


----------



## Zoon (18. April 2009)

Wirklich gute Infos da drin, weiter so!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. April 2009)

Ja, kann mich nur anschließen!

Super Arbeit Leute! Weiter so


----------



## Invidious (19. April 2009)

Der Newsletter ist wirklich gut geschrieben vielen Dank an alle beteiligten 

Am besten fand ich den Bericht über die Systemvariablen, diese waren mir zwar schon bekannt, allerdings nicht die genaue Bedeutung der einzelnen Befehle!

Da ich schon eine Weile damit arbeite, hier mal die Einstellungen, die bei meiner Radeon 4850 die besten Werte brachte. 

BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1 
FLUSH_INTERVAL 32 

Damit erreicht meine Radeon eine Mehrleistung von 300 ppd...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. April 2009)

Invidious schrieb:


> Der Newsletter ist wirklich gut geschrieben vielen Dank an alle beteiligten
> 
> Am besten fand ich den Bericht über die Systemvariablen, diese waren mir zwar schon bekannt, allerdings nicht die genaue Bedeutung der einzelnen Befehle!
> 
> ...



Die Werte dürften doch einer 4870 Beine machen, oder?! Vor allem die hohe CPU Last nervt. 

@Newsletter: Wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## Invidious (19. April 2009)

@DerSitzRiese

Gut möglich einfach ausprobieren, bei mir bringt es jedenfalls was! Du kannst ja mit den Werten etwas Spielen, die Cpu Last ist bei mir 12-17% obwohl der FLUSH_INTERVAL auf nur 32 gesetzt ist!

Aber auch die anderen Sachen machen wie Catalyst ab 9.3 verwenden, die aktuelle Core Version.

Das wichtigste sind aber die neuen aticalcl.dll; aticaldd.dll und aticalrt.dll Dateien. 

Darauf achte ich immer am meisten, bei jedem Catalyst Treiber nachschauen ob der ne neue Version hat bzw. ich habe mir die neusten Atistream Versionen besorgt und geschaut ob dort neue dll's dabei waren.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. April 2009)

Top, top, top. Endlich was zu lesen. Kann kaum den nächsten Letter abwarten. Gibts solche Variablen auch von Nvidia Seite? Kann man die GPU Last auch bei einer Geforce anzeigen lassen?

Weiter so.....


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2009)

beim neuen Catalyst 9.4 sind auch wieder leicht aktualisiere DLL's dabei, mein Feedback hab ich eh schon abgegeben.

hab gerade im Foldingforum nen Post gesehen, wo auch MHouston die verschiedenen Parameter erklärt Folding Forum • View topic - ATI v1.24 Core available

ansosnten hab ich derzeit nun den 9.4er am laufen und kann behaupten dass er für mich etwas besser als der 9.3er läuft --> weniger/keine vpu recover auf meiner hd2900 unter Vista 64

mfg Klemens


----------



## SilentKilla (20. April 2009)

Hab mir eben mal die wenige Zeit genommen, um den NL zu lesen.

Klasse Jungs und Mädels . Der NL ist euch wirklich gut gelungen. Interessante Infos und er liest sich auch sehr gut. Weiter so...ich bin auf die nächsten gespannt.


----------



## Mondikai (22. April 2009)

Oerge schrieb:


> ```
> 1. Bumblebee
> 2. Thornscape
> 3. Grinser8
> ...



ich würde den NL auch gerne bekommen ^^


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hab mir eben mal die wenige Zeit genommen, um den NL zu lesen.
> 
> Klasse Jungs und Mädels . Der NL ist euch wirklich gut gelungen. Interessante Infos und er liest sich auch sehr gut. Weiter so...ich bin auf die nächsten gespannt.



wo kann man denn den lesen?


----------



## MESeidel (23. April 2009)

keine PM bekommen?

@Mondikai
ich schick ihn dir morgen ;o)


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ... nun den 9.4er ... für mich etwas besser als der 9.3er läuft --> weniger/keine vpu recover auf meiner hd2900 unter Vista 64


 
Kann ich von meiner Seite bestätigen - und auch wieder nicht

Meine 4850er unter XP_Pro hat bisher erst einen vpu recover "erlitten" - dieser hat allerdings gleich den Client mitgehimmelt


----------



## MESeidel (23. April 2009)

das neu Format der Liste, immer 5 pro Zeile:


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai
```


----------



## Standeck (24. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann ich von meiner Seite bestätigen - und auch wieder nicht
> 
> Meine 4850er unter XP_Pro hat bisher erst einen vpu recover "erlitten" - dieser hat allerdings gleich den Client mitgehimmelt



Der Spruch "gehimmelt" ist ja niedlich! Den muß ich mir merken.


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

menno ich hab immer noch keine POST


----------



## MESeidel (25. April 2009)

Sry, deswegen

Mein letzter Post war eher ne Frage.
Aber jetzt hab ich dir nochmal ne PM geschickt...


[EDIT]
Fragen, Anregungen und Hinweise gerne auch per PM an einem der Verantwortlichen oder in dem Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-newsletter-mai-die-pannen-beim-april-nl.html


----------



## benjasso (25. April 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso
```

Besteht steht auch die Möglichkeit, den/die Vergangenen nachträglich noch zu bekommen? Und danke an alle Beteiligten für die Arbeit


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Sry, deswegen
> 
> Mein letzter Post war eher ne Frage.
> Aber jetzt hab ich dir nochmal ne PM geschickt...
> ...




Vielen Dank für die PM und finde ich echt klasse! das man sich so eine Mühe gibt


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. April 2009)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal für den Newsletter an.
Ansonsten beteht meine Post ja nur aus Rechnungen. 


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko
```


----------



## Manta (26. April 2009)

ich wünsch mir den newsletter auch, wenn möglich bitte auch die bereits vergangenen.

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta
```


----------



## Hamartia (30. April 2009)

Manta schrieb:


> ich wünsch mir den newsletter auch, wenn möglich bitte auch die bereits vergangenen.
> 
> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> ...



habe gerade Hardrunner noch hinzugefügt und hoffe, dass nicht schon vorher an die letzten 5 den Zugang versendet hat.

Werde morgen mal wieder am Mai-Letter weiterarbeiten. Vllt. werden wir dann auch zum 15ten eine editierte Version des A. Letters online haben.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; 

Ich gerne auch, nach möglichkeit auch die vergangenen.


----------



## Octopoth (5. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth;



Danke schon mal für den Newsletter


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich auch gern an den vorigen Newslettern erfreuen.
Dankeschön

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth; The Master of MORARE;
```


----------



## MESeidel (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hab nochmal eine PM an benjasso, Leopardgecko, Hardrunner und Toxy gesendet.
Um Doppelungen zu vermeiden, sollte jeder bitte in Zukunft posten wenn er "Neulinge" ^^ benachrichtigt.


@Manta, Octopoth und The Master of MORARE
Bitte habt Verständnis, dass wir etwas Mitarbeit im Team, als Gegenleistung erwarten.
Ich hab jetzt mal schlicht aus eurem Postcount geschlussfolgert, dass ihr bisher nicht sehr aktiv wart.
Es gibt bestimmt einige Themen im Forum, an denen ihr beitragen könnt ;o)
Wenn ihr keinen Bock auf das Forum habt, aber dennoch für das Team aktiv faltet, sendet oder postet bitte einen Link zu euren Stats...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. Mai 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener;
```


----------



## Imens0 (10. Mai 2009)

wie weit ist denn der neue für mai??? wann kann man damit rechnen?


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Mai 2009)

Dazu hätte ich auch mal noch eine Frage, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht hier herein gehört.
Wie siehstz mit dem alten NLern aus?
Ich hatte das schonmal geschrieben, hat jemand noch die alten?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2009)

Klar doch haben wir *den* alten noch


----------



## MESeidel (11. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich auch mal noch eine Frage, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht hier herein gehört.
> Wie siehstz mit dem alten NLern aus?
> Ich hatte das schonmal geschrieben, hat jemand noch die alten?



Hab dir doch letztens den Link gesendet (?)


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist aber nur die aktuellste?!


----------



## Imens0 (11. Mai 2009)

das ist die aktuelle ausgabe und gleichzeitig die erste


----------



## CheGuarana (11. Mai 2009)

Achso, verstehe.
Na dann noch viel Glück, die erste sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus!


----------



## Orlyg88 (12. Mai 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; Orlyg88;
```



Bei nem Newsletter bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Tabris (12. Mai 2009)

auch ich, bittschön.


----------



## spylo (13. Mai 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; Orlyg88;

spylo;
```



hört sich gut an danke schon mal


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Mai 2009)

spylo schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


----------



## Sion (13. Mai 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


 Tolle Sache


----------



## Imens0 (14. Mai 2009)

wie weit ist der Newsletter für mai mittlerweile?


----------



## caine2011 (14. Mai 2009)

gute frage, hat aber auch noch keiner gesagt das er monatlich erscheint


----------



## schub97 (15. Mai 2009)

das wurde micha uch interresieren.Gibt auch jemand eine antwort?


----------



## MESeidel (15. Mai 2009)

So lange das ein freiwiliges Projekt einiger Team-Mitglieder ist, wird es kein festes Release Datum geben.
Und deshalb gibt es auch keine Aussage dazu.
Ständige Nachfragen motivieren auch nicht gerade ;o)


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Ihr schafft das, ihr schafft das!

Besser?


----------



## Hamartia (16. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt mal frech eine Aussage zum Newsletter für den Mai:
Ich werde jetzt erstmal einen 6-wöchigen Rythmus anvisieren (notfalls kommt der nächste Newsletter im Alleingang von mir).
Am Anfang war die Rede von alle 2 oder 4 Wochen, jetzt ist die Rede von 4 oder 8 Wochen. Der aktuelle Erfolg von unserem Team hat dazu geführt, dass sich weitere Leute angemeldet haben. Und ich glaube, dass unser massives Vorstossen in die Top 40 zu einem Teil auch dem Letter zu verdanken ist. Daher: alle 2 Wochen schaffen wir nicht, aber alle 8 ist mir eine zu lange Pause. Ich für meinen Teil bin momentan im Stress, weil ich meinen LKW zu Pfingsten wenigstens fahrbereit haben will, daher habe ich zwar schon ein komplettes Konzept für meine Beiträge, aber leider bisher noch nicht in Papierform. Also klares Ziel: Newsletter 2 kurz nach Pfingsten (ich hoffe, meine Mitschreiber killen mich jetzt nicht...)

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

*Stefanwürg* 

Neenee das passt schon. Bis dahin schaff zumindest ich das meinen Beitrag fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## Tahooma (29. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Manta ; Hardrunner

Toxy; Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; Orlyg88;

spylo;Mr.Ultimo; Sion; Tahooma;



> danke im Vorraus, und weiter so


----------



## madgerrit39 (30. Mai 2009)

madgerrit39


----------



## MESeidel (30. Mai 2009)

So hab noch mal PM's versendet.
Hoffe niemand hat es doppelt bekommen.
[Wenn jemand anderes, in Zukunft, spontan den Link sendet; bitte hier posten an welcher Stelle wir sind^^]


@Manta; Orlyg88;                           madgerrit39

Ihr habt nicht viele Posts im Forum und ich hab euren Namen nicht in den Stas gefunden.
Wenn ihr dennoch für das F@H Team aktiv seit, bitt postet einen Link zu euren Stas (oder nutzt die Funktion für das Signaturbild ;o)
Es braucht nicht viel, aber ein klein wenig Beteiligung wünschen wir uns schon...


aktuelle Liste:



> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...


[EDIT]

* @Sion
du nimmst keine PM's entgegen
* bitte sende mit deine Mail-Adresse per PM oder schalte die Funktion frei...


----------



## lordraphael (31. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gerne auch den Newsletter erhalten 

"lordraphael"

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Mai 2009)

Könntest du nicht einfach die Liste übernehmen?
Ich mach das mal:


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael
```


----------



## madgerrit39 (31. Mai 2009)

link zu meinen Stats:

madgerrit39 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## han2don (2. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; han2don
```

thx


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2009)

@han2don: Bitte Link zu deinen Stats .


----------



## Handon (3. Juni 2009)

Handon - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

hab mein Passwort nicht mehr gefunden ... sprich han2don=handon



han2don schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


----------



## Henninges (3. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; han2don, Henninges
```
 
danke!


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Juni 2009)

madgerrit39 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Juni 2009)

> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...




ich würd mich aber freuen.


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Wann kommt eigendlich der neue?


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2009)

gemach gemach er ist schon in der mache, so viel sei verraten


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich beruhigt. Coole Sache von euch.


----------



## Handon (5. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39
```


----------



## Perseus88 (7. Juni 2009)

Hätt ich auch gern!

Link:Perseus88 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39;Perseus88


----------



## _Snaker_ (9. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_
```


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS
```


----------



## rematrix (9. Juni 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


 danke


----------



## Azrael Gamer (9. Juni 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS;

Azrael Gamer
```
Danke Danke, freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## stephantime (9. Juni 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...



Einmal an mich bitte


----------



## Leviathan460 (9. Juni 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39; Perseus88;

_Snaker_; PCGHGS; stephantime; Leviathan460


----------



## anyone (9. Juni 2009)

Leviathan460 schrieb:


> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt was da auf mich zukommt...


----------



## muhmuh (9. Juni 2009)

anyone schrieb:


> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...



Ich hätte ihn auch gerne, danke.


----------



## Shady (9. Juni 2009)

muhmuh schrieb:


> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...



An mich bitte auch.
Danke.


----------



## Do_0mi (10. Juni 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges; madgerrit39; Perseus88;

_Snaker_; PCGHGS; stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady; Do_0mi


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2009)

@Do_0mi: Link zu deinen Stats bitte.


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2009)

@nfsgame: 

ich mach dir wieder mal die Liste "richtig"
--> so dass nur 5 Personen pro Zeile stehen 
und dass auch rematrix von Seite 12 nicht übersehen wurde 


```
[B][U]IMMER 5 PERSONEN pro Zeile !![/U][/B]

 Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; rematrix; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi;
```

an alle Neueinträge bitte die Formatierung beachten; immer 5 Personen pro Zeile und acuh die Liste nicht QUOTEN sondern mittels [code) Tag einbinden


mfg KLemens


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

jo thx an klefreak


----------



## Hamartia (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da der NL 2 jetzt wirklich fertig ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob die Liste aktuell ist?

Grüße


----------



## MESeidel (7. Juli 2009)

nein ist sie nicht
da außer mir niemand pm's versendet (?) -> stand mein letzter post
leider war ich die letzten Wochen ziemlich oft offline, deshalb ist nicht viel passiert.

ich sag dir noch was im icq dazu!


----------



## Galakt0r (7. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; rematrix; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juli 2009)

aktuelle Liste, die PM bekommen haben:


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88
```

kann/will keine PM annehmen:


```
Sion
```

Auf der Prüfliste^^
bitte etwas Aktivität im Forum zeigen oder Link zu den Stats:


```
Manta; rematrix
```


----------



## Henninges (8. Juli 2009)

hab die pm bekommen, schön gemacht und sehr informativ ! vielen dank !


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Juli 2009)

Wäre auch froh den Newsletter zu erhalten, auch wenn ich erst seit ein paar tagen dabei bin.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Wäre auch froh den Newsletter zu erhalten, auch wenn ich erst seit ein paar tagen dabei bin.


Die Post ist da.


----------



## KTMDoki (13. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Wäre auch froh den Newsletter zu erhalten, auch wenn ich erst seit ein paar tagen dabei bin.



Da schließ ich mich ja glatt an


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich ja glatt an


Tach Post .


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi
```

Hoffe alle vor mir sind drin


----------



## ernei (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde die Newsletter auch gern bekommen.


----------



## rematrix (4. August 2009)

Stats sind drin

MfG Re_MatriX


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

ernei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde die Newsletter auch gern bekommen.



Dann trag dich bitte in die Liste ein.


----------



## ernei (5. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei
```
so bin auf der Liste


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2009)

rematrix schrieb:


> Stats sind drin
> 
> MfG Re_MatriX



Vorerst kein NL, bitte mehr aktivität zeigen/überhaupt aktiv falten.


----------



## cane87 (5. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei; cane87
```
Trage mich auch mal ein  ich hoffe ich kann das Team in Zukunft noch mal ein bisschen mehr unterstützen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2009)

cane87 schrieb:


> Trage mich auch mal ein


 
cane87 - dir blüht wohl momentan (zero Aktivität) das gleiche Schicksal wie Anderen
--> kein NL


----------



## cane87 (5. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> cane87 - dir blüht wohl momentan (zero Aktivität) das gleiche Schicksal wie Anderen
> --> kein NL




ok dann warte bis heute Abend. Bis dahin ist mein Notebook mit der ersten SMP seit langem fertig. Hatte starke Stabilitätsprobleme mit dem Teil. Jetzt versuche ich es noch mal. 
Früher war ich ja mal aktiver dabei. Habe aber einen kleinen Dämpfer in Form einer saftigen Stromrechunng bekommen ^^. Will in Zukunft aber noch mal mehr versuchen soweit es geht das Team zu unterstützen .

Was mir im Moment fehlt ist, dass die Playstation 3 nicht im Hintergrund falten kann sondern das immer als Hauptanwendung laufen muss. habe nämlich mittlerweile den Fersehempfänger an der PS3. Da wäre es perfekt, wenn man beim TV gucken noch im Hintergrund falten könnte. Naja. Vielleicht wird das ja mal irgendwann.


----------



## KTMDoki (5. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki
```

so jetzt ich auch mal


----------



## einjojo (5. August 2009)

Code:
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJojo


----------



## squarepants (5. August 2009)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki,
einJoJo, squarepants


----------



## Horschtl84 (5. August 2009)

code


> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...



sö, nu will ich den auch


----------



## Legion47 (5. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei;

cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo; squarepants; Horschtl84

Ichse
```
Ich auch und nun ists wieder nach Vorlage


----------



## vodun (5. August 2009)

squarepants schrieb:


> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> 
> ...



Ich möchte den Newsletter dann auch bekommen.


----------



## Legion47 (5. August 2009)

Da will sich wohl einer vordrängeln! 

Ich bin mal nicht so und machs für dich richtig:

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei;

cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo; squarepants; Horschtl84

Ichse; vodun
```


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei;

cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo; squarepants; Horschtl84

Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56
```

mfg


----------



## MESeidel (5. August 2009)

well ich schau morgen nochmal durch.
Habt bitte Verständnis dass wir nicht immer die schnellsten sind.

@nfs, bumblebee
habt ihr jetzt schon PM versendet?
Ich will es nur wissen, dass keiner unnötig doppelt bekommt...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> @nfs, bumblebee
> habt ihr jetzt schon PM versendet?
> Ich will es nur wissen, dass keiner unnötig doppelt bekommt...


 
Nope - ich will da möglichst nicht "dazwischenpfuschen"


----------



## N1lle (6. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; Stergi; ernei;

cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo; squarepants; Horschtl84

Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; N1lle
```
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2009)

ignore -.-

BITTE LÖSCHEN


----------



## vodun (6. August 2009)

mal ne ganz dumme frage brauchst du noch meine e-mail adresse???????Wenn ja schreib mir ne PN


----------



## MESeidel (7. August 2009)

cane87 schrieb:


> Früher war ich ja mal aktiver dabei. Habe aber einen kleinen Dämpfer in Form einer saftigen Stromrechunng bekommen ^^. Will in Zukunft aber noch mal mehr versuchen soweit es geht das Team zu unterstützen .



Kein Problem.
Wir freuen uns über jeden Beitrag zur Team-Leistung ;o)

@Horschtl84
Deine Stats hab ich gefunden.
Gibt es einen  Grund warum du im Forum nicht weiter aktiv bist?

@rematrix
Ich hoffe du bleibst uns noch eine Weile treu und gibst nicht nach ein paar Tagen auf ;o)

*aktuelle Liste*, haut mich ruhig per PM an, wenn ich jemand vergessen habe oder mal wieder ewig brauche bis ich versende...


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
```


----------



## Morbid_Angel (7. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84; Morbid_Angel
```
Da ich euch jetzt auch unterstütze möchte ich auch auf dem Laufenden bleiben


----------



## brauni_wrn (8. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84; Morbid_Angel

brauni_wrn
```
Für mich auch bitte den Newsletter! Danke


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84; 

Morbid_Angel; CrashStyle
```
Für mich bitte auch eine. Layout wurde angepasst.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2009)

Bitte das Layout beibehalten!


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84

Morbid_Angel; CrashStyle
```


----------



## mycel-x (25. August 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84

Morbid_Angel; CrashStyle; Mycel-X
```

Schonmal danke fürs adden.Gruß aus South-Central


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2009)

Ich seh gerade, dass ich schon wieder alles verpenn hier.
PMs kommen bald!

MFG


----------



## Acanio (1. September 2009)

Ich möchte auch ,danke


----------



## Chrissyx (1. September 2009)

Ich hätte den auch gerne. 


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; CrashStyle; Mycel-X; Chrissyx
```


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. September 2009)

Ich berichtige mal 


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; CrashStyle; Mycel-X; Acanio; Chrissyx
```
 
EDIT: Welch ein flame unter mir -.-


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## MESeidel (7. September 2009)

ganz aktuelle Liste^^
Alle sollten PM bekommen haben.


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r

AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo

Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84

Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio

Chrissyx;
```
Sry für die Wartezeit
Und wie gesagt, wem das Warten zu lange dauert; einfach ne PM an mich senden.
Schau oft auf Arbeit in den Thread, dann kann ich aber nicht gleich versenden.
Zu Hause hab ich dann anderes im Kopf^^


----------



## CheGuarana (13. September 2009)

Ich nix PN! Ich willl auch PN!


----------



## Gast3737 (13. September 2009)

würde mich auch mal dazu tragen wollen und ne hübsche PN erhalten wollen..


----------



## TECRIDER (13. September 2009)

Ich hätte auch gerne den Newsletter. Vielen Dank. Grüße, Teci


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. September 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER
```
 
So, wieder im Format.

Zur Information an Nachfolgende Poster:
-Kopiert bitte die Liste,
-schreibt nach dem letzten NL-Interessenten ein Semikolon und drückt einmal auf die Leertaste,
-schreibt nun euren Benutzernamen,
-dann setzt ihr noch ein 
	
	



```
[code] vor die Liste und ein [/code] an das Ende der Liste.
```
 
So wird die Form übernommen, damit die Benutzernamen einfach in die PN-Adresszeile kopiert werden können.


----------



## Vampire2030 (16. September 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030
```
Danke schön


----------



## Doandu (16. September 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu
```


ich abonniere ihn nun jetzt auch


----------



## tayna (4. Oktober 2009)

ich will auch  



```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
```


----------



## Empirelord (6. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna; Empirelord;
```
Immer doch


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord;
```
 
Korrektur: Immer 5 Interessenten pro Zeile .


----------



## Puet (7. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet;
```
Als Neu-Falter hänge ich mich mal mit ran


----------



## zcei (7. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei;
```

Bin ab heute auch am falten  Natürlich fürs PCGH Team!
MfG zcei


----------



## Hide (8. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide
```
Seit ein paar Tagen dabei.


----------



## MESeidel (16. November 2009)

PMs kommen bald
ich versuche dran zu denken wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe und am Rechner häng...

MFG


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (18. November 2009)

Mal ne ganz blöde frage, wär scho dabei, aber wie trag ich mich nochmal in diese liste ein ? Soll ich die einfach kopieren und dann mein namen drann hängen ? ^^


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (18. November 2009)

Hide schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (18. November 2009)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$; BiTbUrGeR
```


----------



## jets28 (18. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...



auch dabei


----------



## MESeidel (19. November 2009)

Da heute [ähm gestern] Feiertag in Sachsen ist [war] hab ich mal Newsletter PM's versendet.

PS: das NL Team würde sich auch über weitere Mitarbeiter freuen.
Wer sich berufen fühlt ist willkommen^^


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS
```


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Da heute [ähm gestern] Feiertag in Sachsen ist [war] hab ich mal Newsletter PM's versendet.
> 
> PS: das NL Team würde sich auch über weitere Mitarbeiter freuen.
> Wer sich berufen fühlt ist willkommen^^


Nix bekommen. Und von mir kommt bei der nächsten Ausgabe wieder was, hatte nur in letzter Zeit viel Stress .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (19. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nix bekommen. Und von mir kommt bei der nächsten Ausgabe wieder was, hatte nur in letzter Zeit viel Stress .


 
Gibt es überhaupt schon den 3. NL ???
Ich hatte das jaetzt nämlich so verstanden, dass die "neuen" Leutz den Zugang geschickt bekommen haben O.o.
Falls nicht hab ich jedenfalls auch nichts bekommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2009)

Nada PM - aber mach dir keinen Stress


----------



## MESeidel (19. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nix bekommen. Und von mir kommt bei der nächsten Ausgabe wieder was, hatte nur in letzter Zeit viel Stress .



Sry wenn das falsch rüber kamm.
Aber ich hab nur PMs an Leute versenden, die die alten NL noch nicht hatten.

NL 3 zieht sich leider schon ne Weile hin.
(Absolut kein Vorwurf an dich, eher Selbstkritik)
Denke aber bis Anfang Dezember bekommen wir was zusammen.
Hamatia hat das alternative Leipzig-Treffen ja als Termin "gesetzt".

Ich bin etwas inaktiv geworden aber du kannst mir immer ne PM oder ICQ Nachricht senden.
Ich will nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden ;o)


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel
```


----------



## Muschkote (22. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich mal mit auf die Empfängerliste gesetzt. 



```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97 d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo 30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84 Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel; Muschkote
```
 
Ich glaub ich bin zu prall, um das richtig zu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2010)

Trag dich ein . Wie steht im Startpost .


----------



## Galakt0r (26. Januar 2010)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97 d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo 30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84 Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel; Muschkote; Galakt0r
```


----------



## sM8sH (4. Mai 2010)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97 d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo 30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84 Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel; Muschkote; Galakt0r; sM8sH
```


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2010)

*Das Newsletter-Projekt wird leider auf nicht absehbare Zeit eingefroren. Bitte zunächst nichtmehr in die Liste eintragen.*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2010)

Sch....ade eigentlich - aber ok
Heisst aber auch, dass es in nicht absehbarer Zeit wieder aufgenommen wird


----------



## mycel-x (4. Mai 2010)

Moin.
Ich muss Beschwerde einreichen!
Auf Post #172 bin ich noch auf der Liste und danach nicht mehr!
Geht ja wohl garnicht!
Wer hat mich gelöscht.Das gibt haue und es geht barfuss ins Bett...
Bitte um Korrektur!


----------



## MESeidel (4. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem ich werd die PDFs nochmal ohne Passwort uploaden
Wie verkündet ist das Newsletter Team im Moment in anderen Aufgeben eingebunden weshalb die Sache erst einmal ruht...


----------



## russiaONice (4. Mai 2010)

Schade. Haette mich sonst sofort eingetragen!


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

so leute der nl ist wiederbelebt wer will eintragen nach folgendem muster, nicht mehr als 5 in einer zeile und pls. immer den vorherigen code übernehmen


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
```


```
[FONT=Arial]
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
  [/FONT][FONT=Arial]DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeROctopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]
[/FONT]
```



Spoiler





```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$
```


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel; A.Meier-PS3
```

Ich hoffe stimmt so.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
 
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
AM-Subaru; DerSitzRiese; Imens0; PCGH_Carsten; schub97
 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi
 
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; Toxy
 
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; Jever-Pilsener; spylo; Mr.Ultimo
 
Sion; Tahooma; lordraphael; handon; Henninges
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

BiTbUrGeR; jets28; RuneDRS; Mettsemmel; A.Meier-PS3

T0M@0
```


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

so nun die liste aktualisiert und die entfernt, die nicht mehr im forum oder umbenannt sind

(hier spreche ich runeDRS/ jason d rune an, wenn du interesse hast trag dich ein)



```
[FONT=Arial]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]  
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges[/FONT][FONT=Arial]; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0[/FONT]
```


----------



## kubi-1988 (29. März 2011)

```
[FONT=Arial]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]  
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988[/FONT]
```


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2011)

Na denn mal her damit, wenn Ihr Euch schon die Mühe macht.


```
[FONT=Arial]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]  
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattifolder[/FONT]
```


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Na denn mal her damit, wenn Ihr Euch schon die Mühe macht.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



@mattinator: ich brauche die pcgh usernames

mfg caine2011


----------



## mattinator (29. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @mattinator: ich brauche die pcgh usernames
> 
> mfg caine2011


 
Sry, hatte schon überlegt, aber war heute wohl ein zu langer Tag (ca. 9h Lektor in einem IT-Workshop, genauer gesagt zwei Workshops).


----------



## caine2011 (29. März 2011)

ist doch kein problem solang du den nl jetzt hast und zufrieden damit bist

mfg caine2011


----------



## mattinator (30. März 2011)

Jup, hab ich und hab mich schon bedankt im aktuellen NL-Thread. Gute Arbeit ! Nu is aber Schluß für heute, good n8.


----------



## chris1995 (30. März 2011)

; chris1995


----------



## chris1995 (30. März 2011)

Zitat: "





caine2011 schrieb:


> @mattinator: ich brauche die pcgh usernames
> 
> mfg caine2011


"


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator;Mastermaisi777
```


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator;Mastermaisi777; chris1995
```


pls immer ganzen code mit in den post kopieren um mir die arbeit ein wenig zu erleichtern

mfg caine2011


----------



## davidof2001 (30. März 2011)

Bitte


```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator;Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001
```


Danke


----------



## computertod (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator;Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001
computertod
```
in der Hoffnung das ich das dann auch les


----------



## Schmicki (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki
```
Ich will auch!!


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996
```


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996; dr_breen
```
 
Ja, ich will!


----------



## caine2011 (30. März 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen
```
 
pls. nur 5 in einer zeile...

wenn ich iwen von den neuen jetzt vergessen habe mit der pm pls. melden oder bei unklarheiten ebenso

mfg caine2011


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener
```


----------



## xX jens Xx (4. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

xX jens Xx
```


----------



## haha (12. April 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> ```
> Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
> 
> jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
> ...


 
Firma dankt!


----------



## Schmicki (13. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha
```
Ich habe die Liste korrigiert, da xX jens Xx nicht alle Namen weiterkopiert hat.


----------



## ete (13. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete
```

bin dabei! Super Sache


----------



## Malkolm (13. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm
```


----------



## p00nage (15. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage
```

meld mich auch ma


----------



## tom7 (15. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7
```


----------



## Knutowskie (15. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie
```

dabei!


----------



## shorty71 (16. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71
```

Hätte ich auch gerne.

shorty


----------



## Eifelaner (16. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71 ;Eifelaner
```

Hier ich auch bitte, danke


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71 ;Eifelaner ;xXxatrush1987
```


 würde auch gerne den newsletter bekommen, echt super das es sowas hier gibt!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71 ;

Eifelaner ;xXxatrush1987
```


Immer nur 5 Leute in eine Reihe schreiben!


----------



## Zaucher (18. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71 ;

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher
```

Ich auch bitte...Danke


----------



## Muschkote (26. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape  
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; XagiMondikai; 
benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeROctopoth; The Master of MORARE; 
spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael madgerrit39; Perseus88; 
_Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer stephantime; 
Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady Do_0mi; 
Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit Stergi; 
ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo squarepants; 
Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84 Morbid_Angel; 
brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio Chrissyx; TECRIDER; 
Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna Empirelord; Puet; 
zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$Tahooma; handon; Henninges; 
A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; 
davidof2001computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996dr_breen; 
Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; etemalkolm; p00nage; 
tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71 ;Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; 
Zaucher; Muschkote
```
 
Ich auch bitte


----------



## Schmicki (26. April 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote
```

Habe die Formatierung wieder ganz gemacht.


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga
```
Melde hiermit höflichst auch ein "Haben wollen" an  Danke !


----------



## Z28LET (3. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET
```
Dito, würde mich ebenfalls gerne anmelden.


----------



## Wikinger (4. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  
Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  
kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  
computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  
dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  
malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  
Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  
Z28LET; Wikinger
```
Für mich auch bitte


----------



## robbi1204 (4. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28 
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  
Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  
Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  
Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  
kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  
computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  
dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  
malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  
Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  
Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204
```


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape      jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28  d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX    ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo    30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon    MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi   Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR   Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael    madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer    stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady    Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit    Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo    squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84    Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio    Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna    Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$   Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0   kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001   computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996   dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete   malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71   Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga   Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Mai 2011)

fehlt zwischen: BiTbUrGeR   Octopoth ein ; ? SRY wg doppelpost und ... warum auch immer der CODE: bei mir nicht so dasteht... ?


----------



## Crymes (9. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape      jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28  d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX    ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo    30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon    MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi   Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR   Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael    madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer    stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady    Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit    Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo    squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84    Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio    Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna    Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$   Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0   kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001   computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996   dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete   malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71   Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga   Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel, Crymes


Bin gespannt, was drinsteht!


----------



## Schmicki (9. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes
```
Habe die Formatierung wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes; Climuff
```


----------



## The Master of MORARE (10. Mai 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes

Climuff
```
 
Ihr schaffts auch jedes mal wieder die Liste zu verhunzen .


----------



## caine2011 (10. Mai 2011)

danke an meine helfer, erspart mir echt viel arbeit


----------



## acer86 (6. Juli 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes

Climuff; acer86
```

Hab mich dan auch mal eingetragen


----------



## Bagui (6. Juli 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian   Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti   aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r   DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28     d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes  Climuff; acer86; Bagui
```
Auch haben will!!!

Wieso sieht das jetzt so eigenartig aus???


----------



## Schmicki (6. Juli 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape
   
jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian
 
Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti
 
aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r
 
DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28
   
d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX
 
ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo
 
30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon
 
MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael
 
madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer
 
stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady
 
Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit
 
Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo
 
squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84
 
Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio
 
Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna
 
Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes

Climuff; acer86; Bagui
```
Habe die Liste wieder ganz gemacht


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Juli 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian   

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti   

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r   

DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28     

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   

Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   

Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   

Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes  

Climuff; acer86; Bagui; RG Now66
```
Hab mich auch mal vermerkt


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2011)

sobald der nächste nl rauskommt kriegen alle den neu eingetragenen auch eine pm

wie immer danke an alle die die formatierung wiederherstellen

ps: falls so noch jemand lust am schreiben von beiträgen fürden newsletter hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2011)

update:

der newsletter wird sich leider weiter verspäten da ich aufgrund eines unfalls am auge, derzeit nicht daran weiterarbeiten kann


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. August 2011)

Arg schlimm? Was hast gemacht? Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## shorty71 (8. August 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2011)

na wird schon werden , ich kann nur leider deswegen nicht zum teamtreffen kommen...

haltet den thread doch dann bitte sauber sonst wundert sich noch wer warum hier anstatt ner liste lauter besserungswünsche stehen


----------



## Psycho1996 (8. August 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian   

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti   

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r   

DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28     

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   

Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   

Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   

Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes  

Climuff; acer86; Bagui; RG Now66
```

K... Hab die Aktuelle Liste mal Vorgeholt


----------



## Rurdo (17. August 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape      
 jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochtiaurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4rDerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperXADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; ZoonMESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; XagiMondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeROctopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphaelmadgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamerstephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; ShadyDo_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-ShitStergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJosquarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; AcanioChrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; taynaEmpirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; etemalkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustleggaZ28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; CrymesClimuff; acer86; Bagui; RG Now66; Rurdo
```
Hoffe dass ich auch noch reinkann!

EDIT: Auch von mir gute besserung!


----------



## Schmicki (17. August 2011)

```
Bumblebee; D!str(+)yer; DesGrauens; grinser8; Thornscape     

jaiby; JayxG; klefreak; SilentKilla; The Ian   

Gohan; Hamartia; Julian Kruck; Lassreden; Lochti   

aurionkratos; hyperionical; Standeck; steffen0278; Zeph4r   

DerSitzRiese; Imens0; schub97; Mettsemmel; jets28     

d0zz1; Dude101; Invidious; Rick; XHotSniperX   

ADGMike; caine2011; fr33zZe; Mr.Maison; PCGH_Thilo   

30sectomars; EGThunder; leapahead; trucker1963; Zoon   

MESeidel; nfsgame; Oerge; Player007; Xagi  

Mondikai; benjasso; Leopardgecko; Hardrunner; BiTbUrGeR  

Octopoth; The Master of MORARE; spylo; Mr.Ultimo; lordraphael   

madgerrit39; Perseus88; _Snaker_; PCGHGS; Azrael Gamer   

stephantime; Leviathan460; anyone; muhmuh; Shady   

Do_0mi; Galakt0r; Orlyg88; rematrix; Derber-Shit   

Stergi; ernei; cane87; KTMDoki; einJoJo   

squarepants; Ichse; vodun; schrotflinte56; Horschtl84   

Morbid_Angel; brauni_wrn; CrashStyle; einJoJo; Acanio   

Chrissyx; TECRIDER; Vampire2030; Doandu; tayna   

Empirelord; Puet; zcei; Hide; $$HardwareKing$$  

Tahooma; handon; Henninges; A.Meier-PS3; T0M@0  

kubi-1988; mattinator; Mastermaisi777; chris1995; davidof2001  

computertod; Schmicki; Kaktus; der_yappi; Psycho1996  

dr_breen; Jever_Pilsener; xX jens Xx; haha; ete  

malkolm; p00nage; tom7; Knutowskie; shorty71  

Eifelaner; xXxatrush1987; Zaucher; Muschkote; gustlegga  

Z28LET; Wikinger; robbi1204; Manicmanuel; Crymes  

Climuff; acer86; Bagui; RG Now66; Rurdo
```
Und wieder einmal die Liste hübsch gemacht. Rurdo mach dir nix drauß, du bist nicht der Erste und wirst auch nicht der Letzte bleiben.


----------

